# Another suspended and possible fraud, ever heard of this one before???



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Accepted a very far and very late sent "pay" order on GH, just as I finish picking up the order, the customer texts suggesting that the order should have been cancelled some time ago and basically wanting to know what was going on.

Unless they were some issues with the system, they never cancelled. Called it in and rep says that it's their first time dealing with this type of issue and notified their supervisor and that I need to proceed with delivering the order and something about not being able to cancel. This seemed to be a little off, weirdly inappropriate timing on the customer text too.

Eventually get a call from GH, a text and alert saying the order was now cancelled hours later, the order should not have been delivered earlier, and to keep, trash, or donate the food instead when cancelled as it's policy. I repeated no one actually cancelled the order first time around. Never seen or read this so called policy before they attempted to push the notifications and alerts after the fact either, not that it's false though.

No idea what this is all about but that's the only policy issue they stressed, unless there is something I'm missing. Did they expect me to immediately turn around go back to a non partner restaurant on a pay order and demand a return and full refund?

Anyone experience anything similar to this and might elaborate? Suggestions on writing a response that has worked to reinstate quickly.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I was going to read this... but that’s a lot of words man!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GIGorJOB said:


> Accepted a very far and very late sent "pay" order on GH


Your first mistake.

@TobyD would have agreed with me, but your shitin'ass story was too long to read.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

For the record, I still agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GIGorJOB said:


> Accepted a very far order on GH


You lost me right there in your first sentence so there was no need to read the rest. Whatever happens after that is the Universe punishing you for going against the laws of nature.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not do food delivery for a number of reasons. If I were to do it, I would not accept an "Order and Pay" if for no other reason than the uncompensated wait time involved.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

GIGorJOB said:


> Accepted a very far and very late sent "pay" order on GH


Play stupid games get stupid prizes.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

GIGorJOB said:


> Accepted a very far and very late sent "pay" order on GH, just as I finish picking up the order, the customer texts suggesting that the order should have been cancelled some time ago and basically wanting to know what was going on.
> 
> Unless they were some issues with the system, they never cancelled. Called it in and rep says that it's their first time dealing with this type of issue and notified their supervisor and that I need to proceed with delivering the order and something about not being able to cancel. This seemed to be a little off, weirdly inappropriate timing on the customer text too.
> 
> ...


So you have been suspended for this?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Tough crowd today!


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

This delivery region is large, can't tell how late it is before. I didn't need to place this order and there was zero wait time, it was actually one of the easiest and better paying.

The issue here is that GH Care mistakenly or wrongfully informed me to deliver this order despite the customer implying they wanted and had attempted to cancel, then they turned around and said the order should have never been delivered, it's policy not to deliver cancelled food to the customer.

They either denied or refused to cancel the order or remove it from my task list in the first place, suggested I had to complete it. A previous driver, Care and the customer all messed up before I did but now being punished for doing what was requested.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

GIGorJOB said:


> This delivery region is large, can't tell how late it is before. I didn't need to place this order and there was zero wait time, it was actually one of the easiest and better paying.
> 
> The issue here is that GH Care mistakenly or wrongfully informed me to deliver this order despite the customer implying they wanted and had attempted to cancel, then they turned around and said the order should have never been delivered, it's policy not to deliver cancelled food to the customer.
> 
> They either denied or refused to cancel the order or remove it from my task list in the first place, suggested I had to complete it. A previous driver, Care and the customer all messed up before I did but now being punished for doing what was requested.


You keep talking about the cancelled order. You haven't clearly explain what this suspension is about.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

I know you can read, just busting my chops but I'll dumb it down or sharpen it up, whatever.

So you're on a deliver, all the other stuff about distance, lateness and "Pay Only" is mostly irrelevant, at the last minute, out of nowhere the customer says the order should have been cancelled some time ago. You call Driver Care, they tell you it can't be cancelled, to go and deliver it.

Hours later GH contacts you via phone, text and app, that the order should not have been given to the customer as the order was NOW cancelled. After the fact. Citing policy, cancelled orders are to be kept, thrown away or donated.

Problem is the order was never actually and physically removed from your task list and you were still told to deliver it anyway. Now you're suspended.

That is the best info available to try to determine what this suspension is about.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GIGorJOB said:


> Now you're suspended.


We understand the _circumstances _and no one is saying you did anything wrong (other than take a very far pickup). What people are trying to understand is WHO told you that you were suspended and what reason did they give? Did they send you an email or in app message? Can you still sign on to the app? It would be helpful if you could post their message.

Believe it or not I'm trying to help you but I have to understand their suspension communication in order to help. I've been doing these gigs for four years but I can't help you if I don't have the specifics regarding that communication.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Sorry, obviously this is very frustrating, thank you. I also want to look out for follow drivers.

Email: Temporary Suspension

We noticed recent behavior on you account that is frequently associated with fraud, so we're pausing your account while we investigate. If you think your account was compromised or you have additional information that can assist us in our investigation please reply to this email within 3 days.

Can't sign in, Log In Failed. Code: A-1003

This was not on block so that type of fraud can be ruled out. Last contact with a rep suggested that it's against/violation of policy to deliver the food on a cancelled order. Unless this evolves into something else or multiple issues with that delivery than that's the reason.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GIGorJOB said:


> Sorry, obviously this is very frustrating, thank you. I also want to look out for follow drivers.
> 
> Email: Temporary Suspension
> 
> ...


Ok sounds like a lame suspension.

What happened to me once on Grubhub is I came across a locked gate and had no access code. I only use text messaging so there is a record of everything. Even with support I use chat only, It's important to have written proof. After numerous texts to the customer they never responded. I texted the customer that the food was delivered to the gate that I had no access to go through and marked it delivered. They must have complained to Grubhub because an hour later I got a call asking what I did with the food. I explained what happened and the support person was rude and told me I had no right to leave the food there. :roflmao: He told me he was submitting my actions for review. I called back right away and demanded a supervisor. Went through it again and told him to look at all the texts I sent the customer. After being on hold about ten minutes he came back on and told me there was no problem.

In your case you need to send an email back to them an explain that you called support and they told you it couldn't be cancelled. They should be able to see that documentation under the order history. Since it was by phone they won't see the conversation but they can see you contacted support and the timeline and that should be the end of it. If you get the right person they can see:

The time you picked the order up.
The time and texts the customer sent you.
The time you called support.
With all these gigs the key is getting someone in support with half a brain. With the right person it's easily resolved.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not do food delivery for a number of reasons. If I were to do it, I would not accept an "Order and Pay" if for no other reason than the uncompensated wait time involved.


If the order is over my minimum $8 and not to far away I will PAY, but not order unless its a Chinese place. Most Chinese places are very quick and just paying does not tie you up while the order is cooked.

Places like actual restaurants or pizza joints on a weekend? NOPE. You're just asking for a 45 minute wait.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

There is much more to this 'story'.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> the key is getting someone in support with half a brain.


You're more likely to get struck by lightning ⚡while being bitten by a shark &#129416; at the same time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Tough crowd today!


It's war out there. What do you expect?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

GIGorJOB said:


> Accepted a very far and very late sent "pay" order on GH, just as I finish picking up the order, the customer texts suggesting that the order should have been cancelled some time ago and basically wanting to know what was going on.


Maybe the customer sent you a text to cancel but you didn't read it.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Maybe the customer sent you a text to cancel but you didn't read it.


I would never intentionally ignore it, and didn't miss it. Appreciate it nonetheless, thought about that too but they stated it was another driver and a number of minutes ago which was before I had the order.

Problem is how many cracks did this need to slip through to still be an issue and then if the message was a total lie and meant to be a bit vague and confusing on purpose, although just speculation, could be customer fraud. Still piecing that part together though.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

GIGorJOB said:


> I would never intentionally ignore it, and didn't miss it. Appreciate it nonetheless, thought about that too but they stated it was another driver and a number of minutes ago which was before I had the order.
> 
> Problem is how many cracks did this need to slip through to still be an issue and then if the message was a total lie and meant to be a bit vague and confusing on purpose, although just speculation, could be customer fraud. Still piecing that part together though.


Oh, I see. I doubt it's customer fraud. What I'm really wondering is whether this is the actual reason your account was suspended. I mean, Grubhub has to know things like this can happen.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Oh, I see. I doubt it's customer fraud. What I'm really wondering is whether this is the actual reason your account was suspended. I mean, Grubhub has to know things like this can happen.


I guess we'll see, waiting to hear back. Like Seamus stated, I also got some rude, assertive rep on the phone who probably had a hard time dealing with the customer because of their bad call on this and he wants to take it out on me. Didn't want to hear a thing I was saying.

Implying they was going to report it or something to the effect, probably to try to cover their own @$$. Didn't even know who he was calling initially. Thing is, no matter which way they want to play this, I have that argument by it's you know whats. It's just a matter of far do I have to take it.

They've been busier lately and say they are experiencing more support issues and longer wait times, so maybe that had something to do with it.

You would think, that with them being "tech" companies and doing all of this to stop the fraud issues, that they would you know, innovate instead. Think it's just an excuse for the bots and drones to eventually take over the work and it be generally accepted, not to mention more mass surveillance.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're more likely to get struck by lightning ⚡while being bitten by a shark &#129416; at the same time.


And end up with the winning powerball numbers etched into your skin from the combination of scars and burns


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> What happened to me once on Grubhub is I came across a locked gate and had no access code


Surely a trebuchet would solve this issue. Trunk-mounted size, obviously.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> Anyone else confused in this thread?
> 
> For the OP for the future reference if the customer wants the order cancelled make sure you tell whatever support muppet for it to be cancelled instead of going through all this confusing round about crap and over complicating it.
> 
> Ignoring the customer request and going ahead on the delivery is only going to backfire on you as the customer going to make a complaint against you that is going to negatively impact you in suspension and bans. It pretty simple. Customer always right.


Agree for the most part but to be fair, you're oversimplifying things at the same time. If I had never called, there is no question, but that was the whole point of calling it in, to cancel. Nothing was ignored. Put yourself in that situation, are you going to insist that the order be cancelled when they tell you otherwise?

I have the communication audio on my dash cam. The rep allegedly had their supervisor in on it and as stated, I had to deliver it, it could not be cancelled or maybe they chose not to. They can see the messages, they have the past details of the order, they are in the best position to make the call. I trusted it and should have been able to.

Drivers' agreements are with GH, not the customers. It's our job to make good faith attempts and inquiries with regards to the customers. I did that and I fulfilled my duties per instructions and also the app task. The customer knew what was up.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

GIGorJOB said:


> Agree for the most part but to be fair, you're oversimplifying things at the same time. If I had never called, there is no question, but that was the whole point of calling it in, to cancel. Nothing was ignored. Put yourself in that situation, are you going to insist that the order be cancelled when they tell you otherwise?
> 
> I have the communication audio on my dash cam. The rep allegedly had their supervisor in on it and as stated, I had to deliver it, it could not be cancelled or maybe they chose not to. They can see the messages, they have the past details of the order, they are in the best position to make the call. I trusted it and should have been able to.
> 
> Drivers' agreements are with GH, not the customers. It's our job to make good faith attempts and inquiries with regards to the customers. I did that and I fulfilled my duties per instructions and also the app task. The customer knew what was up.


And then GH threw you under the bus when the customer made the complaint against you. Therefore the customer was right. Generally whoever paying money is the person that is most right. How business usually is.

Keep doing what you are doing you'll be removed off the platform.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> And then GH threw you under the bus when the customer made the complaint against you. Therefore the customer was right. Generally whoever paying money is the person that is most right. How business usually is.
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing you'll be removed off the platform.


I understand and guess when you put it that way it adds a little extra perspective but the customer is not paying as they cancelled, I would think. However, GH is still paying me something and probably has to eat this loss otherwise, as it's not a partnered restaurant, delivery completed or not.

Guess the only thing that's left is how could this have gone differently, what would someone else have done?

Felt that instructing the customer to cancel on their own without first documenting it with Care was equally asking for it due to the timing. Guess I could have called back and tried again or theoretically one could lie and say they had car trouble or a medical emergency. That's probably not that much better and don't think I would.

I don't think I had as much control over the situation as you think, maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

GIGorJOB said:


> I understand and guess when you put it that way it adds a little extra perspective but the customer is not paying as they cancelled, I would think. However, GH is still paying me something and probably has to eat this loss otherwise, as it's not a partnered restaurant, delivery completed or not.
> 
> Guess the only thing that's left is how could this have gone differently, what would someone else have done?
> 
> ...


When you are working for UberEats, GH, Panda delivery or whatever company that you work for you have to remember that they will throw you under the bus at the 1st opportunity and especially so if it is to keep a customer happy. Therefore you got to cover ur a$$ always on every order and trip request you get.

The people working there will not eat the bullet for you they will cover their own a$$ and you'll get the bullet because ur the weakest link. Remember that and you'll be fine. Another good way to go about things is ask yourself on every order you do or about to do can this be my last order? Can GH or the customer screw me over and I get fired? If the question to those are yes don't do it. No one is going to look after you better then you in this gig.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> When you are working for UberEats, GH, Panda delivery or whatever company that you work for you have to remember that they will throw you under the bus at the 1st opportunity and especially so if it is to keep a customer happy. Therefore you got to cover ur a$$ always on every order and trip request you get.
> 
> The people working there will not eat the bullet for you they will cover their own a$$ and you'll get the bullet because ur the weakest link. Remember that and you'll be fine. Another good way to go about things is ask yourself on every order you do or about to do can this be my last order? Can GH or the customer screw me over and I get fired? If the question to those are yes don't do it. No one is going to look after you better then you in this gig.


Well said, thinking about it now, should have told the customer I would check in on that and report back but in the meantime they should try to reach out to GH and cancel/confirm on their end as well.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

GIGorJOB said:


> Well said, thinking about it now, should have told the customer I would check in on that and report back but in the meantime they should try to reach out to GH and cancel/confirm on their end as well.


Play the game.


----------

